
How many startups raise (or don’t raise) their next round? Here are the numbers - nickfrost
https://mattermark.com/startup-graduation-rate-surprisingly-low/
======
calchris42
Would be really interesting to combine this with failure rate data. What
fraction of companies not raising another round is due to failure vs. No
longer requiring additional venture funds. The long term goal of a business is
not to raise more rounds...

